# Couple Of Smiths And A Timex And A Sphinx Lever?



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

My dad got these for me to have a look at from my nan, so they must be fairly old ! pics are pretty rubbish as usual, but if anyone has any info is appreciated.










w.pickering and sons atherstone - sphynx lever, im guessing this is the oldest










Gold plated smiths, feels very light compared to the other pocket watch










Timex










smiths 15 jewel 'de luxe' !

Thanks for looking !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Timex, if you check out the numbers to the left and right of the "6" marker, you should be able to get an idea of the year of manufacture. Go to the pinned section on dating watches at the top of the sub section here. :yes:

The Smiths is an older piece, 15jewel probably made in the original high end "clean room" at the Cheltenham facility. Nice dial, date 50's I would guess or thereabouts. Nice, like it, specially if it's a worker, get it serviced by someone like Roy (our host) or Steve at Rytetime, it should last another 50 years. :notworthy:

The Smiths PW looks a standard GP PW, again, nice piece to wear with a waistcoat - but you need the gold chain and albert to really look the part!


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks -

That will be 1976 then for the timex. They all work, but are a little small for me and although I love pocket watches, I don't tend to wear waistcoats !

But my dad will be interested in any information of course.


----------

